# fetchmail maildir .maildir

## mixmasterdj2002

I have just setup squirrelmail postfix and curier-imap and I want to know how to get fetchmail to get my mail off my isp and allow me to view it in squirrelmail...

Maybe it is easy, probably is.. But Im rather new to fetchmail..

Sorry

Thanks in advance  :Cool: 

----------

## Radar

Postfix, when properly configured, will know what to do when fetchmail gets your mail. But you need to tell postfix to use maildir instead of mbox format. You probably know this.

This guide will give you the fetchmail / postfix side of things. That's probably all you need to get going.

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

ok, well postfix seems to tell me that it is using ./maildir  is that right... but I still cant seem to find my emails it says they have been received.. but I dunno where they are???

I read the thing on fetchmail and that didnt help none..

can someone help me please..

----------

## blunted

I also had this problem. I gave up on fetchmail and used getmail.

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

ok, can u tell me how to get getmail up and running please..

I am a very beginner at gentoo, sorry  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## radfaraf

I would get the mail fetch plugin for squirrelmail to check pop3. Its at 

http://www.squirrelmail.org/plugins.php along with tons of other neat plugins. To setup a plugin all you need to do is extract it to the plugins directory and run squirrelmail/config/conf.pl

Then Choose #8 Plugins from the menu to configure plugins and pick the plugins you want to enable.

----------

